# suche Tool fuer JSF..



## rwolf (22. Feb 2014)

welches mir mehr Standardarbeiten abnimmt (und evtl. schwer zu findende Schreibfehler vermeidet),
für die entwicklung mit JSF und Tomcat.
 Eclipse macht mir zuviel Probleme, die mich von der eigentlichen
Aufgabe ablenken.

derzeit benutze ich NetBeans, hb mir den erstmal nen "codegenerator" geschrieben,
der mir aus den metadaten einer DB-Tabelle die getter/setter Rümpfe erzeugt..

aber es gibt doch bestimmt nützliche tools, die CRUD und Tabellensichten mit mehr
Codegenrierung unterstützen und die manuelle Tipparbeit minimieren ?

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps

Gruß
Wolf, der Seniorprogrammierer )


----------

